# Female seeking RP



## Marziipanz (Oct 15, 2018)

This could mean anything from casual innocence to hardcore nsfw kinks. I’m very open minded and willing to try anything once, but keep in mind my character’s shyness. I’d prefer Roleplaying over discord if it can be helped.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Oct 15, 2018)

Ello there, I am interested in this and what it’d entail


----------



## Scout_Charger (Oct 16, 2018)

Well, if you're still searching for an RP feel free to send me a message either here or on discord (DaiTenshi#8784).
I'd be happy to talk to you and maybe work out a nice play we can both enjoy ^^


----------



## Atreyu Dreadfang (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey there


----------



## silverwuffamute (Oct 22, 2018)

silverwuffamute#5872


----------

